# Netbeans 4.1 Problem



## Snape (18. Feb 2006)

Hi,
mir ist beim Kundeneinsatz Netbeans abgeschmiert. Nach einem Netbeans-Neustart waren alle Projekte aus der Projektliste weg, ebenso nach einem kompletten Rechnerneustart.
Die Projekte liegen in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis. Beim Versuch, die Projekte wieder zu öffnen, erkannte Netbeans sie nicht mehr als Projekte. Also habe ich Netbeans deinstalliert und (ohne Rechnerneustart dazwischen) wieder neu installiert. Gleiches Verhalten. Allerdings zeigt mir Netbeans nach der Neuinstallation noch immer die früher geöffneten Java-Quelldateien an. Das dürfte nach einer kompletten Deinstallation eigentlich nicht der Fall sein. Es liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass die Deinstallation nicht so ganz, also 100%, von dem Deinstallationsprogramm ausgeführt wurde.

Meine Frage nun:
Weiß (!) jemand, wie ich meine Projekte mit möglichst wenig zeitlichem Aufwand wieder in eine Netbeans 4.1 Installation bekomme?

TIA


----------



## vah (18. Feb 2006)

@ Snape


OS: Windows, nehme ich mal an?

Tipp:
Netbeans legt unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\username\.netbeans"
Konfigurationsdateien an, die nach einer Deinstallation noch manuell ge-
löscht werden müssen. (Gilt für Netbeans 5.0, aber ich glaube auch für 4.x)

Gruss: vah


----------



## Snape (18. Feb 2006)

>OS: Windows, nehme ich mal an?

Jup, 2000.

>Tipp:
>Netbeans legt unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\username\.netbeans"
Konfigurationsdateien an, die nach einer Deinstallation noch manuell ge-
löscht werden müssen. (Gilt für Netbeans 5.0, aber ich glaube auch für 4.x)

>Gruss: vah

Thanks, werde da mal schauen.
BTW das gleiche Projektverzeichnis konnte ich hier zu Hause problemlos in Netbeans 5 einbinden.


----------



## André Uhres (19. Feb 2006)

Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Weiß (!) jemand, wie ich meine Projekte mit möglichst wenig zeitlichem Aufwand wieder in eine Netbeans 4.1 Installation bekomme?...
> BTW das gleiche Projektverzeichnis konnte ich hier zu Hause problemlos in Netbeans 5 einbinden.


NetBeans 5 Projekte sind nicht für NetBeans 4 verwendbar. Du *musst* in dem Fall NetBeans 5 installieren.

_Note: If you edit the Project Properties for a project that was created in NetBeans IDE 4.1 
or earlier in NetBeans IDE 5.0, the project will no longer work in the earlier NetBeans IDE versions._

Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Datei ../nbproject/project.xml beschädigt ist.
Sie enthält unter anderem den Projektnamen.
Du könntest versuchen sie von einem neu erstellten Projekt zu kopieren und dann
<name>...</name> anzupassen.


----------



## Snape (19. Feb 2006)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> NetBeans 5 Projekte sind nicht für NetBeans 4 verwendbar. Du *musst* in dem Fall NetBeans 5 installieren.


Ich weiß. Nicht gerade eine tolle Idee von Sun.


			
				Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Datei ../nbproject/project.xml beschädigt ist.
> Sie enthält unter anderem den Projektnamen.
> Du könntest versuchen sie von einem neu erstellten Projekt zu kopieren und dann
> <name>...</name> anzupassen.



Danke, das wäre auch eine Idee.

Bleiben evtl. noch Reste in der Registry zurück nach der nicht ganz kompletten Deinstallation, oder reicht das Löschen der C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\username\.netbeans ?


----------



## André Uhres (19. Feb 2006)

_*Note:* The IDE does not store information critical to its operation in the Windows registry 
or any other strange places. 
The only time the registry is used is by the installer, which only adds uninstall information 
and associates .java files with the IDE (a few bytes of data total)._


----------

